# Winter covers for large Dometic Fridge and freezer



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We are trying to find winter covers for our Dometic fridge C40/110, model RM7655L. The outside measurement is 48cm. X 38cm.

There is an awful draught coming from the top and sides of the fridge.

I have e mailed Dometic (can't find a phone number on their site) this morning, and am awaiting a reply. 

I have looked on various sites and none of them seem to stock any for for this size of fridge/freezer. 

The draught is making it uncomfortable.

Canyone help please?

Val

I'm not sure if I've put this post in the right forum!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

L300
http://www.obrienscamping.co.uk/articles/vents.htm

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DOMETIC-C...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27ce1627fc


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Val, 

It sounds as if you have Dometic L500 fridge vents which were superceded by the small L300 several years ago now. There used to be a one piece cover which is no longer available, however a pair of LS200 winter covers as per the diagram attached below is the current solution to this.

If you find the right supplier it will be cheaper to purchase two packs of the LS100/LS200 pair of winter covers then what the Dometic Procorner parts system provides prices of.

Dometic Part Numbers;

White: 295 21 05-11/8 
Light grey: 295 21 05-16/7
I cant find cream at the moment

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Chris
Obriens list bottom of page in my link above says that model fridge uses L300

EDIT I see by the dimensions it is indeed the L500


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Andy, 

The diagram I posted is from the Dometic parts system which recommends the LS200 covers as I assume this will maximise the area covered although I'm sure the LS300 would work as well. It's still probably cheaper to track down two well priced pairs of LS100/LS200 covers.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you so much Techno 100 and Chris for your replies.

As we are near to Riversway Leisure in Preston, I'll give them a call and see if they stock them. Otherwise, I'll try the above.

Just received your latest posting Chris. 

I' m on the hunt!

Val


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

White
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Winter-Fr...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2a2352b227

Cream
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Winter-Fr...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2a2352aeee


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Val

The back of your fridge should be sealed from the habitation area, if you are getting a draft then you will also get carbon monoxide entering the van when the fridge is on gas.

For safety it is extremely important that the seal between the back of the fridge and the habitation is repaired/reinstated.

Kev


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We had this trouble down in Newquay a couple of years ago.
While waiting for the covers I suggest you turn the motorhome round.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks, Kev. We are on electricity.

Val


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

See my link earlier Val
@3:06p.m.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks for the link Andy. The only thing that confuses me is that Riverside Leisure, who don't have them in stock quoted me £32 95 and this firm they are £12. 

I can't see the name of this company. The covers seem to be the exact ones that we want. 

Vl


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Vi, 

There are some very large price differences between our suppliers, which I can't explain which would explain the discrepancy.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks, Chris. 

I'll do the E Bay company.

Val 

I didn't check my signature!!!!!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

oldtart said:


> Thanks, Kev. We are on electricity.
> 
> Val


Nevertheless, if and when you do use it on gas the danger will still be there unless you have had the seals repaired. The covers will make no difference.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev. Thank you again for your advice. On this occasion we are on electricity. It is booked in for its yearly habitation check so I shall make sure that they are made aware of this problem. I have to say that we are with Marquis, Preston and they have always been very thorough in their check - ups.

Chris and Andy. Well we are sorted with the covers. have ordered them through the E bay contact you gave me, kenmore Caravans. They were very helpful as we don't have Paypal. The covers should arrive on Wednesday.

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Thank you once again for your help and suggestions.

Just to update you. I ordered the covers from E bay (kenmore Caravans at Mirfield). They arrived today and Dave has fitted them. They are not a perfect fit, there are gaps but it is much better.

Kev - I have spoken to Ian at Marquis Preston and I will tell them about the problem when it goes in for its habitation check. They check the flues anyway, but will also do the seal. Thanks.

Val


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Where are the gaps? there are supposed to be between the two.
Their combined height is only 26cm which leaves some airflow for the fridge to work.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

The covers don't completely cover the vents both at the side and at the bottom, Andy.

From what you say, that is right. 

Val


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The purpose of the covers is to allow the fridge to operate correctly when the ambient temperature is low and not to stop draughts getting into the van. 
As has been said already the fridge should be adequately sealed to its enclosure which will stop draughts, unfortunately there are many vans where this is not the case.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you John for that advice. Much appreciated.

Val


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*covers*

one thing you my after do is mastic all round the back of the fridge, we got the fumes coming in when windy regards covers i got 2pices of thing plywood cut to size and thread a piece of wire through the slots worked fine fore last 5 year skenny


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Kenny for that advice. I will tell Dave.

Val


----------

